# Hilton and her "Nub"



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

So....Hilton has a nub and always has..Its an umbilical hernia that occurred when she was born that wasn't attended to properly. It isn't a big deal, Ariel has one as well but lately we have noticed that Hilton's is getting bigger. The picture shows my wife holding her which gives you a good idea of how tiny Hilton is. She weighs about 3.8 pounds after eating a big meal. So the story now is, Hilton likes to have the nub, rubbed. Cindy has been rubbing it and suddenly Hilton closes her eyes and is really really enjoying it. She squints both of her eyes like she is falling asleep. Its pretty gross for me, I dont like touching it even when I bath her. So I took this picture to the vet this week when we took Bella and showed the doctor and told him that she liked to have it rubbed. I think...he thought I was talking about Cindy (wife) and not Hilton. The room got very uncomfortable for a moment until I reassured him that I was talking about rubbing the dog and not my wife. Now lets not get carried away and suddenly assume that Cindy doesn't like to be rubbed....wait....this is going all wrong again...*awkward pause*
Anyway, we were going to have a litter with Hilton and that was always the plan but now that we have three, I don't want to add the stress of selling pups cause we likely wouldn't and then I would be the crazy old man down the street with all the barking dogs....so the vet suggested that we get Hilton fixed and at the same time, have her nub fixed....what will Cindy rub after that?? :coolwink:

If anyone wants to hear more about the nub and what causes it, and what is actually is medically and the harm that it can cause, just let me know...otherwise...chalk this up as another funny story from my llife of wife and three dogs..oh yeah..I do have a daughter as well but she is 15 and right now, not so much our friend...lol


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ha very funny post! Poor Hilton, but good idea to get it sorted when she's spayed.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, I think its best to get it done at the same time. Really afraid to have her go under though,...they are so tiny...


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

so as we get Bella all fixed up, Hilton and her nub have become the concern. I noticed yesterday that the nub and the surrounding area seemed to be really hard. On top of that, picking her up she gave out a little squeak as if the nub is now hurting her. Talked to the vet today and it looks as if we will have to act on it quicker than we had anticipated. He wants to fix her  and then take the nub out. Quoted just under $1,000. has to be done though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, sorry that her nub is causing problems . 
when is the surgery. i'll be looking for updates ! wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

I think we will have to make it sooner rather than later. The longer its left, it could start to cause intestinal issues. All three of our girls were from the same parents, just three separate litters. What really aggravates me is that this could have been avoided if the girl that owned the male and female parents had at least known a little bit about what she was doing. We were going to breed Hilton and I'm still unsure about getting her fixed but the herniated umbilical has to be fixed, there is not question about it.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

You made me laugh. Sending wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They fixed BG's hernia when she was spayed. Very easy on her. The first day was the hardest pain wise


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

was it a nights stay or just a day procedure?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dave said:


> was it a nights stay or just a day procedure?


Day procedure I picked her up that night and she was sore and out of it. So not sure pain vs loopy but day two she was a lot better just a little sore, and by day 4 trying to keep her still was a nightmare.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I would ask the vet what the total time under is and what kind of sedation they use. 

I'm leary of putting anyone under so I'd be inclined to do all three surgeries at once if the vet says that total time is okay.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

So she would be under for roughly 30 minutes and the breakdown is as follows:

Iv Fluids during Anesthesia - $81.30
Pre- Anesthetic Blood Screen - $57.40
Rimadyl 3 Day Pain Medication 100mg - $17.30
Ovariohysterectomy - $194.60
Isoflurane- inhalant for 30 min. - $63.60
Anesthetic Induction - $82.30
Alfaxan 10mg/ml - $0.00
Ketamine 100mg/ml - $0.00
Valium 5mg/ml - $0.00 
Nail Trim NO CHARGE - $0.00
Post Surgical Laser Therapy - $0.00

The hernia
Isoflurane-inhalent for 30 min - $123.15
General Surgery per 10 minutes - $ 110.70

Now they did say that this was worst case, best case would be that the last item would not be charged and that the hernia could be dealt with in the time frame of doing the hystertectomy.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

It's been a long time since I have researched anesthetics (thankfully) but IIRC, that is the preferred anesthetic.

I would get the pre-blood testing done and then have all the surgeries done at once- if it were me.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would go ahead with the spay, and have her hernia done at the same time. The inhalant anesthetic is really safe now a days. Prices look good too. It is certainly rare that a young dog would have trouble with the anesthetics they use now. Can happen, of course, but not something I'd have too much worry over.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

She goes in for a pre-op tomorrow and surgery is booked for Tuesday morning. My wife has taken Wednesday off to be with her and I have taken Thursday off. I think one of us should be there because it isn't just Hilton I'm worried about, the other 2 chuckle heads will be all over her wondering whats going on. Both procedures will be done at the same time.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Dave, how is Hilton? Did all go well? Hope she's all fixed up now.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Hilton did great. Didnt have to come home with a cone of shame. It will be 14 days tomorrow and we were really diligent with keeping her calm and she is right back to herself now. Thanks everyone for all the well wishes!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great news! I think the after care keeping them quit is the worst part.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

especially with the other 2 constantly checking her out....


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news, I bet ur glad that's over with! Phew


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

for sure I am. hopefully, no more trips to the vet for a while


----------

